# universal bushing kit for ryobi router



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a ryobi router Model: RE180PL plunge router and was wondering if there is a bushing kit that will work with it. I looked at one, don't remember the brand, and it only listed the fixed base router but not the plunge base.

Any suggestions?

thanx,

roger


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

This works with 180PL
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2082691/28299/MILESCRAFT-TurnLock-Router-Baseplate-Kit-With-MetalNose-Bushings-Model-1211.aspx
Get this one with metal-nose bushings. 
There is a model with plastic bushings
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2082691/22722/MILESCRAFT-TurnLock-Router-Baseplate-Kit-With-Nylon-Guide-Bushings-Model-1201.aspx
OK but not as good. Plastic bends and wears off


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

viktor- do you use this one? does the plastic lock rings hold up?


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, rogerw. I use plastic ones and I have the same router. They are not bad and I believe there was a review (video) of them here on LJ. But I think plastic ones are not fit for heavy duty. They develop visible scratches and wear when pushed hard along hardwood template. Also one time I used a bit that was just too close to the inside of the bushing and it seems that plastic lost some rigidity from the heat. It was probably my fault to pair bushing and bit incorrectly. I was cutting deep mortises and there was substantial debris and heat buildup. This all refers to the protruding part of the bushing.

The locking mechanism itself works just fine.

Plastic centering pin is not very good either.

I a retrospect I should have bought metal ones.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is another review
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1339


----------

